# xinerama causes keyboard (?) problems



## kondziq (May 16, 2009)

Hi guys,

I have FreeBSD 7.2 with KDE4.2 (everything from the latest packages) with GF8500 GT (dual head). 

Now id like to use dual screen option which seems to work fine except when i press any keyboard button for longer than just a 'quick click' my PC hangs. It goes to black screen and reacts only for CTRL+C which causes imidiate reboot. Sometimes an error appears on the black screen (but not always) saying:

```
fsync: giving up on dirty
```
Also what I noticed is that after reboot, my HDD is reading like crazy!

I also figured out, that it all happens only when i enable xinerama in my xorg.conf. After commenting it out my PC starts to work perfectly fine, except I cant use my second screen. 

Any idea what that could be and how to solve that? 
Thanks in advance!


----------

